# Apr Stage 3 for APH 1.8t New Beetles



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

Guys/Gals a APR 1.8t Stage 3 kit is now available for your cars. PM me if your interested. Must be installed in Houston. Kit was designed to run on our cars with no CEL's. I have 1000+ miles on my car with same modifications with NO CEL's and I passed Texas Emissions with flying colors. Kits will NOT be shipped out nor will conversion info be given out. We've logged over 3 months of time in this project to get it factory perfect. Ask the handfull of guys with Stage 3 beetles already how they like them. Put your deposit down today! Install will be done by APR rep in Houston with the most stage 3 installs of any APR dealer that I know of INCLUDING APR. Has more then 20 APR stage 3 kits under his belt already. So LMK if any of you guys are interested in turning that 1.8t APH NB (1999-2001) into a beast it's meant to be


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Apr Stage 3 for APH 1.8t New Beetles (Bug_Power)*

so what are u saying we have to all drive to houston to get the kit...makes no sense to me and sounds bogus too


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Apr Stage 3 for APH 1.8t New Beetles (FastAndFurious)*

Do a little research before you call me bogus. I've been on this board and producing kits and parts for 1.8t's and Nb's for 3 years. Go into the 1.8t forum and ask around, hell ask ANYONE in there about me. I've got a long history with the APH beetle and have bolted on EVERY possible performance mod for the 1.8t NB onto my car. K04, N20, 3" exhaust Pullies, Coilpacks, Bov's Flanges, Maf's, injectors you name it. Hell even check out newbeetle.org and ask around. The reason for having the cars driven to Houston is because we've put over $7000 and more then 400 man hours in research and development for this kit. It's all APR hadware straight out of the box. We do some modifications to make it work on the APH motor. All the APR components are kept 100% the way they were shipped, no alterations. And if anyone knows http://www.bartuning.com knows that they have installed more Stage 3 kits then APR themselves. Two or three of APR's test cars have come from this shop that were used in the production of the AWW and AWP kits for APR's currentlineup. They also have one of the 2 or 3 current 1.8t NB stage 3 cars in the shop. Since we've put all this work into the kit ourselves, were not about to go and sell 1 kit and give out all the info on how it was done. All that we are asking is that if you want a kit on your car, you get it from us as currently there is NO alternative to this. Most of us 1.8t NB performance guys have been looking for something like this for a very long time, but the lack to tuning shops wanting to develop kits for NB's are few and far between. You can drive down here, have the car trailered or put it on a boxcar and sent down. Then just buy a one way ticket to Houston....typically no more then $100 and enjoy your ride home. Several S4 owners do this as Mike of Bar Tuning is the absolute best at S4 Stage 3 installs. Now if your interested I'll gladly answer any questions, but please before shooting down one of the best post for 1.8t APH New Beetles performance wise in probably 2 years, do a little homework.


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Apr Stage 3 for APH 1.8t New Beetles (FastAndFurious)*

If you actually had any history on the various boards, you'd realise that APR released the kit for the awv engine beetle, then withdrew it about 3 months later. There were a handful of ppl with aph cars that were very frustrated. When they contacted APR they were told that the kit was not going to be produced for the aph engine. I was one of the fortunate 3 ppl that bought the kit before it was withdrawn.
Now I've never met Rodney in person, but I've been around these boards for almost 3 yrs and read many of his posts and posts about him. We've emailed each other back and forth on various issues, so he's no newbie... and infact now that I remember he bought my old fuel pump!
I've heard a lot of really good things about the Rodney and the dealer he's referring to and if I lived in that area, I'd definitely be bringing my car to them to get it worked on.
I think it's great that they've managed to put the time and effort into "retro" fitting the production stage 3 kit onto aph beetles. Remember that the original stage 3 prototype was an aph engined beetle.
Rodney and the guys who worked on this project should get big props for doing this. I'd love to see more 300+ hp new beetles on the road.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Apr Stage 3 for APH 1.8t New Beetles (stuex)*

Thanks Stuex,
If I had waited 2 weeks i would have had an AWV motor in my NB, and an APR kit for that matter at the same time you did. I mean my engine isn't even stamped as it was one of the last 2001's with the APH motor. Fuel pump's working great by the way. I'm fixing to replace it with a 550lph Walbro though, stepping up to some bigger fueling issues


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Apr Stage 3 for APH 1.8t New Beetles (stuex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuex* »_...APR released the kit for the awv engine beetle, then withdrew it about 3 months later...

*gasp*.... i didnt notice they had taken it off the website... what happened? 

i knew i shoulda spent that money on a stage 3 instead of a kidney transplant!


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Apr Stage 3 for APH 1.8t New Beetles (02BeetleSport)*

Rodney,
You'll have to show me the town when I come down there.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Apr Stage 3 for APH 1.8t New Beetles (gt2437)*

depending on when you come down. Hopefully I'll have all my stuff back from EIP by then. We could do a bit of friendly APH beelte side by side on the local "test track" around Houston. Make sure you plan on comeing down and staying at least one weekend after your cars done, you have to check out the H-town scene. Possibly a show weekend would be nice.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Apr Stage 3 for APH 1.8t New Beetles (Bug_Power)*

I will know soon. It depends on the scheduling and the backorder of the kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

What price are we looking at for the kit and install?


----------



## Staley (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

APR STG3 kit with required parts and materials
4995.00
that includes the 3" to 2.5 inch catalyst section from APR.
upgraded coolant lines 
130.00
Aeroquip hoses and fittings for all other vac/boost lines
100.00
supplies, fuel filter, engine oil and filter, g12 coolant
107.00
total 5332.00
tax 439.89
labor 1200
----------------
6971.89



_Modified by Staley at 7:10 PM 6-13-2003_


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (Staley)*

And soooo worth it!! Make no mistake, Mike and Rodney know their stuff, and I've seen their work on the APH kit... no CEL's or anything. And Mikes install job on the New Beetle is absolutely TOP NOTCH. The labor may look a little steep... but park your New Beetle next to a GTI, pop the hoods, now realize that you have alot less room to work with on the New Beetle, it takes longer to do a top notch job. Custom lines routed away from hot areas, extra attention made when putting the parts on making sure everything fits perfectly and is tightened down to specs... not just slapped on. Its an A+++ job without a doubt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (BlueSleeper)*

How much power are these people with the APR kits making at the wheels in the beetles? 7grand is kinda kinda steep in pocket for the stated 280hp.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Brown E)*

Stated 280hp huh... Well How about over 300 to the wheels? AWD APR Stage 3 on 104 octane with side mount IC. I'd be willing to bet with a FMIC you'd see probably 310+ and with a exhaust cutout from a full 3" downpipe I'm saying you'll pull over 315 to the WHEELS.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*

Hmm sounds interesting now heh.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Brown E)*

If you'd do something with that Tranny of yours maybe you could swing it. Who know's maybe we could get some programming for your beetle. I'd be willing to work on it if your interested. We've both talked about this for quite a while!


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bug_Power* »_Stated 280hp huh... Well How about over 300 to the wheels? AWD APR Stage 3 on 104 octane with side mount IC. I'd be willing to bet with a FMIC you'd see probably 310+ and with a exhaust cutout from a full 3" downpipe I'm saying you'll pull over 315 to the WHEELS.

And you may even be on the low side of the figures, stock airbox, stock intercooler, stock n75, stock DV, I pulled 284hp 303tq to the wheels on 93 oct pump gas, since then many of the parts offered at Staleys shop have found their way onto my car. When I ran 104 octane gas for a day it was crazy fast, not just one of those "it feels faster", no it was "I need to control wheel spin in 3rd"


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*

Well im currently unemployed! So it sucks heh. Maybe when I get a job soon.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (Brown E)*

320whp Beetle $28,000
305hp 2004 Mustang Mach 1 $28,510
Running by him on the freeway while he still has his paper plates, and he wants to know if the VW dealer takes trade-in's on domestics Priceless.
There are some things money can't buy, luckily a Stage 3 isn't one of them.







MASTERCARD


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*

7grand is a ridicilous price


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

The materials alone cost 5k. APR Stage 3 is 4k and the parts needed to make your car into something that works with the APR kit is 1k. Now since Bartuning has done over 25 stage 3 kits, working on one as we speak, they know that the coolant lines and oil lines that APR ships with thier kit get brittle and leak after being exposed to the heat of the turbo for a period of time. So we fab up oil, coolant and high temp vac/boost lines that work Period no failures. That's $230. Now $1200 labor. If you've done a turbo on a NB along with the rest of the stuff needed to complete the conversion to a Stage 3 compatible car. You'd know that price is fair. It takes about an extra 7-8 hours to get the car up to Stage 3 spec over a normal car. Don't forget sales tax in Texas that's roughly $500. Tell me how you'd get a reliable kit any cheaper. I feel confident saying that Bartuning is the BEST APR Stage 3 in the country. You can even as the S4 folks who they'd take thier car to if they wanted it done right. AWV cars can be done cheaper since there is less modifications needed.


----------



## trackmngr (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Bug_Power)*

What kind of testing for reliability have you done? I manage a place called Motorsport Ranch which is a sports car country club. The reason I ask is I have seen turbo upgrades for all types of cars and they function great on the street and on a drag strip but can be a catastrophy on a road course. And as I am a beetle
owner whos car recieves endless flogging on such a road course giving demo rides and teaching clubs the raceline, from miatas to vipers my little beetle has led them all, I was interested in the longevity of this kit in use that could be considerd beyond real world driving.
If it so happens you need a severe duty test pig just let me know I have endless track time available to me and an awv beetle begging for even more lack of traction







. You can checkout our facility at http://www.motorsportranch.com were located just south of D/FW. And from what I have read keep up the amazing work.


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (trackmngr)*

For someone putting tracktime in, I'd suggest an oilcooler and a FMIC. The stock IC heatsoaks pretty badly after just a couple gears, especially in the Houston heat and humididty. I can assure you most ALL Stage 3 cars here in Houston see about a weekly flogging around the "track" all the time. The kit installed on your car would run around $5900 out the door. I'd add the FMIC to that as well though if your going to do track time though. Bartuning can get you one of the best designed FMIC's out there as well. Here's it installed on a Jetta. the NB setup looks cleaner IMHO.


----------

